# Home made sandbags



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

I use a set of sand bags that I made from an old pair of jeans that don't fit me anymore. Yeah, I know. I'm old and getting fat. What's your point.
Cut the legs off the jeans. Sew up one end. Fill a couple Large ziplocks with sand, and insert into legs. Sew up the other end, and wa-la. Shooting bags!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I used old shot bags, they work well also. The one end is already sewed shut  i'm lazy.
xdeano


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

we use old shot bags too, they work really well. :beer:


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

I would imagine that old shot bags would work VERY well. However, I don't reload for shotgun, and don't know anyone who does. The blue jeans work, and last forever. :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can usually get old shot bags at some ranges. I found mine at the Horace range by fargo. the old guy had a bunch of them in his garage. But that was probably 7 years ago. 
xdeano


----------



## ballistx (Feb 5, 2007)

I use the jean leg ones but I use kitty litter in mine. works great and a lot less weight.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmm, kitty litter. Good idea. I get tired of lugging mine around some times. Is it heavy enough to be stable? :sniper:


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I just made 2 of these the other night. I did not have any kitty litter so I stole 2 boxes of rice from the cupboard. Ziplock bags inside and in went the rice. sewed it all up and it works really well I think and light too. Thanks for the idea


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've made several sets, have tried the kitty litter, and rice because sand was too heavy. Even though I also used ziplock bags, eventually the ziplock bags break and then the kitty litter/rice absorbs moisture and swells/molds.

Then I tried this:










Works great. Lightweight and will not absorb moisture.

You can get it at Walmart or most craft stores.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sandbags? We don't need no stinking SANDBAGS!!

http://triadtactical.com/tab1/store...ear/Harris_Bi-pod_6-9_Swivel_Notched_leg.html

http://www.site-secure.biz/accushot/catalog/index.php?cPath=21


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Sandbags? We don't need no stinking SANDBAGS!!


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, They are kinda handy to have though, just to hold down your targets when the wind is blowing and you need both hands to staple the dang things to the backer.

The one I used most often is a small one that goes under the butt.

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

huntin1
What exactly is that stuff? Looks interesting, does it flatten with time, like pillow stuffing?

I have 6 that are made from the pant legs of old blue jeans. I filled mine with dried beans purchased from Sam's Club in bulk, less expensive that way. I also keep one on the bench under the butt of my rifle to protect it from scratching on the bench. I should just carry a picnic blanket to cover the bench.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> The one I used most often is a small one that goes under the butt.
> huntin1


Would that be the "butt" of your rifle or your own "butt?" :lol: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They are plastic pellets, probably about the size of #2 shot maybe a bit smaller if I recall correctly. They are pretty hard, don't think they would flatten out under normal use.

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:



> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > The one I used most often is a small one that goes under the butt.
> ...


Either, depending on what you're doing.

The RIFLE butt , smartty pants. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------

